# state park pier/MI/jetty report



## gasmanbucs (Mar 6, 2006)

Fished the pier this morning..LOTS of bait caught big schools of mullet, 8 5ft sharks schooled up under pier hitting the cut up mullet...fished the out going tide at mi got a 13in flounder then hit the surf by north jetty tons and tons of bait in the surf got small blue went back to pier after supper got 8in white fish.
Hitting mi tomorrow in a boat


Gasman


----------



## c0ch3s3 (Jul 10, 2009)

thanks for the report! good luck tomorrow too!


----------



## gasmanbucs (Mar 6, 2006)

*mi report*

Well I got a boat went out in mi caught a blowfish and six pin fish I used everything from fresh shrimp mullet and live mud minnows I need some input on find and catching fish

Gasman


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

gasmanbucs said:


> Well I got a boat went out in mi caught a blowfish and six pin fish I used everything from fresh shrimp mullet and live mud minnows I need some input on find and catching fish
> 
> Gasman


Oyster bars, grasses, deep holes at low tide, rocks, ect. Anything different. Live shrimp or mud minnows under a popping cork should catch trout and reds, and mullet or mud minnows on a Carolina rig should get a flounder's attention. Artificals work too but if you're not getting bites on live bait you probably won't have too much luck with artificials.


----------



## gasmanbucs (Mar 6, 2006)

I guess lack of knowledge of mi hurt I used flounder rig and Carolina rig didn't have bober how long of leader from bobber is good


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

2-3 ft.


----------



## gasmanbucs (Mar 6, 2006)

im stumped then cause the flunder rig was just that, maybe i wasnt hooking them right or had the right hooks. or it was just a bad day of fishing


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Can't catch them if you don't fish where the fish are.  

I replied to your PM via Email like you asked.


----------



## c0ch3s3 (Jul 10, 2009)

SmoothLures said:


> Live shrimp or mud minnows under a popping cork should catch trout and reds, and mullet or mud minnows on a Carolina rig should get a flounder's attention.


this.

fishing live shrimp under a weighted cork right along the banks on a falling tide has worked very well for me. move around a lot. i will fish one spot for about 5-10 minutes, then move if i am not producing fish.


----------

